# Searching for Sermon on Classic Two Kingdom Establishmentarianism



## Jake (Oct 12, 2015)

I seem to recall a sermon (or maybe another type of lecture) being posted on the PuritanBoard by Pastor Todd Ruddell on the classical two kingdom view of the establishment principle.

Does anyone know where this might be? I tried searching here and elsewhere and could not find it.

Also, I would appreciate other sermons on the topic. My wife was wanting to learn more about it, and preferred some audio resources rather than longer book resources (I know of works by Gillespie, etc.).

P.S.: My apologies if I'm wrong about Mr. Ruddell's position, but I'm fairly certain it was him espousing such.


----------



## Justified (Oct 12, 2015)

I'd be interested in this as well.


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Oct 13, 2015)

This?

http://www.puritanboard.com/showthread.php/27274-Lectures-on-the-establishment-and-extension-of-national-Churches-Thomas-Chalmers?p=332567#post332567

This may be of interest:
http://www.puritanboard.com/showthread.php/76425-The-Confessional-Presbyterian-v-8-(2012)-Contents

The advanced search option never seems to work out for me here, so I resort to using the site search Google feature, e.g., enter the following at a google search field in your browser:

site:www.puritanboard.com two kingdom establishment ruddell

If you remember more context modify the search words to see what pops up.


----------

